# My Fathers Train - Marx 1939



## VictrolaXIV (Dec 8, 2013)

pictures of the train my father received for christmas 1939. He passed away 13 years ago and it is now one of my prized possessions. I own better Lionel and Williams engines but none of them have the value to me that this set does. I thought you might enjoy seeing this complete set from before WWII.

I do have the original Marx track that came with the set, but the train runs much better on modern fast track as long as I am using the original transformer. (since Marx did not use a fuse with their 1930's train electronics, I never leave the transformer unattended ). The train does have a light and E unit, so it was somewhat upscale -- at least for Marx.

Please enjoy,
VictrolaXIV


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

What a treasure you have there. 

That transformer brings back memories. I was the lucky little boy who got
a Marx train for Christmas 1941. I was 11, daily looking at the one
I wanted in the Sears Roebuck Christmas catalog and was worried that 
the onset of War would mean no train. Little did I know that the train
was already hidden by Mom. It got years of play.

Don


----------



## VictrolaXIV (Dec 8, 2013)

What a great memory you have of your first Train. My dad was ten when he received the one in this post. When I was a kid, it was alway run around our Christmas tree, it was just part of our family tradition. I truly treasure it. It runs perfectly and has only required routine maintenance. I feel truly blessed that this memory is still part of our family after so many Christmases 

VictrolaXIV


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They will run better with the old transformer?

They look in nice shape for the age. 
A blast from the past. :smilie_daumenpos:

May I make a suggestion, place the transformer on a hot plate or something to get it off the carpet?


----------



## VictrolaXIV (Dec 8, 2013)

Very true about them running with the old transformer, I have tried using a newer one and it just does not function as well.

Great suggestion about putting the transformer on something other than the carpet. I moved the whole set onto a plywood sheet, I took your advice and placed a small piece of heat resistant nylon under the transformer. Good call, these old units can heat up!!!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nicely kept trains, great shape. May you pass them along the family line, and don't forget to tell the story behind them. How did the transformer get so much ware when the trains are immaculate! And there is a beauty in marx simplicity.


----------



## VictrolaXIV (Dec 8, 2013)

I agree with you about the simplicity of Marx trains, they were built for children and the hard use that they would endure. To answer your question on the transformer, I have no idea. That is the way it has looked for as long as I remember. I have to wonder if it got separated from the train box somewhere along the way and had a rough time of it  It does work perfectly so at least it is only cosmetic.


----------



## SR KARALIS (Apr 21, 2013)

Good old school :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice looking train. Looks to be in great shape.

There are trains that are only ten years old and don't look as nice. It makes you wonder what hell some people have put their locomotives through.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

Great old Marx, with a wonderful family history and connection. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Great looking set! Marx tin lithographed consists were shear genius. I have a few of them.

Never noticed the 'puckered' ends on the Rock Island gondola before. :dunno:

Great thing to have from your father.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Amazing!

Thanks for sharing. I often think of my father at the layout with me. He kept an ashtray next to the 1033.


I often wonder what will become of my trains.


----------



## oywl91 (Feb 21, 2014)

treasure~Thanx for sharing~


----------

